# Bench dog router plate, Hitachi router, screws proud of plate.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Hitachi KM12VC router, and a group A bench dog router plate for my router table. The screws to attach the base to the plate sit slightly proud of the plate. I am wondering what is the best way to deal with this. It does interfere with the smooth passing of lumber over the router table as the work piece hangs on the screws. I think I could maybe take them out a screw at a time, grind the head down a hair and reinstall the screw, repeat until the screws are tight and the screw heads are flush with, or just below the surface of the plate. 

My concern is, would that potentially remove too much material from the screw heads to hold the router safely?


----------



## Miller Woodworks (Dec 11, 2013)

Can it remove too much material? Of course, depending on how much you remove. (Yea I know.) Post a pic so we can see how proud these screws are and maybe make a better suggestion as to how to fix your problem.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*proud screws?*

Are they flag paving proud? Just kiddin' :surrender:
The screws are either countersunk or counterbored...which? If countersunk they can be resunk just a little to lower them. You can also have the wrong screw heads since there are different angles for the heads....I donno?
If counterbored, they can be drilled to a deeper depth on a drill press with an adjustable depth adjustment. A drill can be ground to a flat on the bottom or use a end mill of the proper size.

More info, pictures of the holes and screws will be helpful. :yes:


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Take one of the screws out, go to Lowe's or Ace and find a flat head screw. The screws are probably Metric.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Did you use screws that came with the plate or did you use your own ?

The last review in this page mentions the same problem , as does the first one on page two 
http://www.rockler.com/bench-dogreg-router-table-plates-group-a-d-router-plates


----------

